# Out door shower



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Built me an outdoor shower for our house in port A. It on a 4'x5' foot print built all from treated lumber and corrugated steel roofing.


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Pretty slick...looks good


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice shower, but it looks like its only cold water. No Hot water?


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Cold only 75 deg year round. In the summer it should feel good. Not so sure about the winter showers.


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

It looks great, i'd really look into one of those little 5 gallon water heaters though.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

You're really going to like it after a day at the beach and being able to knock all the sand off outside instead of going down your sewer pipes.


----------

